# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Работа с приводами >  UltraISO Premium Edition v8.6.5.2140 - программа для создания ISO-образов CD/DVD

## MisterZed

то есть можно почти все диски копировать...

http://depositfiles.com/files/iofh1rgl5

----------

